# 1year visa were can i get 1year visa in thailand as i have been refused o visa



## amitchell (Mar 11, 2011)

This is the first time in 5 years I've been refused


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

amitchell said:


> This is the first time in 5 years I've been refused


AFAIK you can't get a one year visa (or any other visa) IN Thailand. 
What you could do is enroll for a Thai course (or cooking, or any other language) and apply for an ED-visa, but that have to be obtained abroad (e.g Laos or Cambodia)

For more and better info, it would be good to know why you have been refused.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

*One year visa*



amitchell said:


> This is the first time in 5 years I've been refused


The "one year visa" available is the non-immigrant or "retirement" visa. You can apply at any immigration office in Thailand but to quality you need to be at least 50 years old , prove a specified financial capacity and not work in Thailand. 

The financial bit has a number of options but broadly covers either proof of baht 800,000 credit balance in your bank account held for at least 3 months prior to visa application or proof of regular income from a pension.


----------

